# Binding art?



## Bammx2 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am trying to find info on an art thats supposed to be based in jujitsu.
 It's a binding art that aperently is used by japanese police.
It is supposed to consist of a very long piece of cord used to to bind opponents,some with "slipping" knots.
Does this sound familiar to anyone?
Can anybody give any insight,websites or any kind of info at all on this?

 Thank you.

:asian:

D


----------



## Paul B (Mar 20, 2005)

Hiya Bammy,

Look up Hojo Jutsu.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2005)

Bugei has a nice video on it.

Not that I'd know anything on the Subject.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2005)

But seriously, here is a decent article on the subject:

http://www.immortalshibari.com.br/en_historia.cfm?ID=3

Be warned that if you go into other areas of the site there may be material that could be considered offensive, so view anything but that article at your own discresion.


----------



## bignick (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes...
Hojo Jutsu, the interesting thing is that there are absoluetly no knots used.  I think it had something to do with the disgrace of actually being tied up, so they devised ways to restrain someone without actually "tying" the ropes.  

like Techno said, research this at your own risk, you'll get a lot of stuff that is *ahem* not martial arts related


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Yes...
> Hojo Jutsu, the interesting thing is that there are absoluetly no knots used.


 Thats not nessessarily true... Its my understanding that although much of the initial capture techniqes are done rapidly (You wouldnt want to waste time tying up an opponent) and therefore done without knots... the securing of the prisoner for display purposes was very artful and the type and position of the knotwork varies from school to school...

  Here is an example of some that I did... 







  That has 2 or 3 knots, all tied in the back so as to be unseen from the front.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow.  I shut this thread up.

 :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bignick (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh, I hadn't seen your reply...

Yeah, when talking about the knots I was referring to the actual capture...there are some pretty interesting techniques out there.  Some of them seem quite loose until you start to resist, at which point, you actually start to choke yourself out until you quit resisting.  

Hey, techno, I bet you there are a lot of people reading this wondering about our outside hobbies....


----------



## Tgace (Mar 22, 2005)

:uhoh:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Hey, techno, I bet you there are a lot of people reading this wondering about our outside hobbies....


 Yeah, aside from a small handful of photos like the one above, I cant post most of mine here.


----------



## bignick (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright, but just so people aren't afraid of me....I've mentioned it before, but the style of jujutsu I study is Kaisho Goshin Budo Jujutsu, also called Kaisho Goshin Budo Taihojutsu.  It is basically one of the law enforcement styles mentioned in your article.

So I have the perfet cover up for knowing about it....:wink:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2005)

Hojo goes hand in hand with Ninpo too ya know...


----------



## bignick (Mar 23, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hojo goes hand in hand with Ninpo too ya know...


 Of course, but people know you study ninjutsu.  There isn't anything in my profile about why I should know about this. Just wanted to make sure everything was straight.  

 But back to the topic at hand, it's a pretty interesting skill when done quickly and efficiently.  My instructor only ever shows it once and a great while, but I remember one time where he had me on the ground and was perfectly fine, but the rope wrapped around my big toe, and if the foot moved at all, I'd definitely rethought the whole "trying to escape" thing.


----------

